# If we had transparent skin...



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

...would the world have any problems?

Discuss.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

But we still have different colour hair and eyes.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> But we still have different colour hair and eyes.


Let's assume we lack any kind of pigment.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Then the prejudical would still use other physical appearances, like height, size of waiste, size of skull, whatever. Point is, I don't think lack of skin colour in itself would solve much.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Then the prejudical would still use other physical appearances, like height, size of waiste, size of skull, whatever. Point is, I don't think lack of skin colour in itself would solve much.


You're right, Unfortunately much of the human race inherently has prejudices about differences in appearance and those prejudices becomes even stronger if the behaviour differs too.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Then the prejudical would still use other physical appearances, like height, size of waiste, size of skull, whatever. Point is, I don't think lack of skin colour in itself would solve much.


Sorry but you're wrong.

The lack of melanin and photoprotection from solar UV-B rays means that we would all develop melanoma and die, thereby ending all discrimination.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't see how the UV rays would scorch our skin and cause melanoma if our skin was transparent? They would just pass through. However, they might severely damage our muscles and anything else they'd hit.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Xaltotun said:


> I don't see how the UV rays would scorch our skin and cause melanoma if our skin was transparent? They would just pass through. However, they might severely damage our muscles and anything else they'd hit.


A common misconception. The skin would be transparent, but not necessarily made of a clear plastic or glass. It could still **** with DNA, see.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I just assumed that if skin was magically transparent, all cell components in in skin cells would be magically transparent as well, including the chromosomes.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Couchie said:


> ...The lack of melanin and photoprotection from solar UV-B rays means that we would all develop melanoma and die...


Not necessarily. We would develop stronger types of anti-UV block-outs (eg. creams/lotions with UV protection that one uses on the beach). & wear protective clothes. "Slip, slop, slap" they say here in Australia - put on a hat, wear clothing that will cover you from the sun & use block-out cream in summer.



> ...thereby ending all discrimination.


That reminds me of someone who said they don't discriminate, they hate everyone equally. :lol:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

If someone said to you 'I admire your guts' you wouldn't be sure what he meant


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Not necessarily. We would develop stronger types of anti-UV block-outs (eg. creams/lotions with UV protection that one uses on the beach). & wear protective clothes. "Slip, slop, slap" they say here in Australia - put on a hat, wear clothing that will cover you from the sun & use block-out cream in summer.
> 
> *That reminds me of someone who said they don't discriminate, they hate everyone equally. :lol:*


That would be Mark Twain.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Sorry but you're wrong.
> 
> The lack of melanin and photoprotection from solar UV-B rays means that we would all develop melanoma and die, thereby ending all discrimination.


:lol: So who cares anyway. Your circular thread, according to you.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Couchie, Palestinians and Israelis are virtually the same genetic stock. So are Protestant and Catholic Irishmen. So are Scots and Englishmen. And so are Serbs, Croats, and Bosnians. And so were North and South Americans, North and South Koreans, Incans and other South American tribes, Russians and Chechens, and Democrats and Republicans. People will find an excuse to fight.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Amfibius said:


> People will find an excuse to fight.


I agree. There would still be in-groups and out-groups, so I don't think the world would look much different.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Besides that, some people are born with their internal organs mirrored. I'm sure that would cause some discrimination.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Let's assume we lack any kind of pigment.


Then we'd all die of skin cancer.

PS - Oh I just saw that you had the same idea. I replied too soon.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

As someone said Im pretty sure the UV radiation would cause all kinds of nasty mutations in our cells.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> As someone said Im pretty sure the UV radiation would cause all kinds of nasty mutations in our cells.


Exactly. Someone said that with transparent skin the rays would pass through and damage other layers. Nope, the passing through is what is damaging.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

We'd be able to watch people's dinner being digested and then ... errrmm I think I'll stop there


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

sospiro said:


> We'd be able to watch people's dinner being digested and then ... errrmm I think I'll stop there


Unless they have clothes on when they eat dinner.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

If we all died we'd discriminate based on who died sooner.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If we all had transparent skin, opaque skin would suddenly become fashionable. Products would be developed to make our skins look opaque, but the result would appear obviously faked. Only the few natural opaques would really be considered attractive, and they would of necessity develop aloof personalities. "Man! Did you see that chalky skinned babe that just got off the elevator? No spleen at all. Woof!"

"Ladies, do you suffer from unsightly patella ridges? Do you want to hide your kneecaps under the coffee table when company comes to call? Sign up for a free consultation today with PatellaSecret Clinic. Our bored, certified technicians will evaluate those embarrassing patella emarginata and discuss the best ridge treatment plan for you. Just one injection of our patented lethal bone dissolving bacteria culture will have your patellae looking good as new. Now you can walk and dance and sit cross-legged with confidence. So give us a call today. You kneed it! (Pre-treatment waiver required.)"


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> If we all died we'd discriminate based on who died sooner.


We do all die, and people do look down on those who die "prematurely" even if they look down with pity.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Weston said:


> "Ladies, do you suffer from unsightly patella ridges? Do you want to hide your kneecaps under the coffee table when company comes to call? Sign up for a free consultation today with PatellaSecret Clinic. Our bored, certified technicians will evaluate those embarrassing patella emarginata and discuss the best ridge treatment plan for you. Just one injection of our patented lethal bone dissolving bacteria culture will have your patellae looking good as new. Now you can walk and dance and sit cross-legged with confidence. So give us a call today. You kneed it! (Pre-treatment waiver required.)"


Seems legit.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

If we had transparent skin we'd be able to detect organ diseases more easily.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

But we wouldn't actually be able to see most of our organs, a lot of muscle covers it up. We would probably see many of our blood veins though, and that would be very creepy.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> But we wouldn't actually be able to see most of our organs, a lot of muscle covers it up. We would probably see many of our blood veins though, and that would be very creepy.


We would get used to it! I can already see part of your skeleton every time you open your mouth, and that doesn't creep me out


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Amfibius said:


> We would get used to it! I can already see part of your skeleton every time you open your mouth, and that doesn't creep me out


 If we all had transparent skins, we'd freak out if we suddenly saw someone with opaque skin.
We'd assign beauty to transparent skins, and would find opaque ones disgusting.


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

I think we would have the same problems. Technically our skin is transparent. The color comes from the organs, tendons and so on rather then the pigment on the surface! That's why when you put a flashlight in the dark in the palm of your hand that it takes a orangy tint and you can clearly see all the blood vessels in your hand. OUr skin is not totally transparent, translucent but it is to some degree


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I would die of a heart attack upon my first gaze at the mirror!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Machiavel said:


> I think we would have the same problems. Technically our skin is transparent. The color comes from the organs, tendons and so on rather then the pigment on the surface! That's why when you put a flashlight in the dark in the palm of your hand that it takes a orangy tint and you can clearly see all the blood vessels in your hand. OUr skin is not totally transparent, translucent but it is to some degree


 Well, I think the color does come from the pigment on the surface (although the pigmented layer is a little bit below the surface) but just, like you said, the skin is not completely opaque.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

kv466 said:


> I would die of a heart attack upon my first gaze at the mirror!


Sorry, that happens to me every morning


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

post deleted


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I figure this is relevant:
Science turns mice clear


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 10, 2011)

There is a hell of alot more to racial differences than mere skin color. It's ****-easy to differentiate an African from a Mongol from a dutchman based on skeletal features alone. Physical AND psychological characteristics are infuenced by your racial background. I fully expect a few folk to blurt some "race is only skin deep" utter PC nonsense. Keep dreaming.

In other words, it wouldn't change much.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Curiosity said:


> There is a hell of alot more to racial differences than mere skin color. It's ****-easy to differentiate an African from a Mongol from a dutchman based on skeletal features alone. Physical AND psychological characteristics are infuenced by your racial background. I fully expect a few folk to blurt some "race is only skin deep" utter PC nonsense. Keep dreaming.
> 
> In other words, it wouldn't change much.


On the other hand, tissue compatibility studies for transplants show with no possible doubt that there is no such thing as human races. All these phenotype differences are irrelevant and show very small evolutionary differentiation because human populations haven't been isolated enough to account for true racial separation, which makes of human "races" more a cosmetic and sociological concept than a biological one. Sometimes you're better off getting a kidney transplant from your black neighbor than from your white cousin. That guy with more melanin in his skin and a different bone structure may have a much closer match to your own kidney than the other guy with your same white skin, blonde hair, and blue eyes. I'm not saying this from any social perspective but from a purely biological one. Believe it or not. If you don't believe it, I'd question why you'd be trying to ignore the evidence.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like far too much water .........


----------

